# Cinder Block walls, block filler and a leak...question



## SeanATL (Apr 6, 2007)

We've got about a 40,000 sq ft building with block wall in the warehouse.

We've just about got a coat of block filler on the walls.

Now it looks like there is a leak from the roof (standing water, gutters clogged) that may be getting water in between the blocks on one back side of the warehouse.

I've spoken to about 4 very well versed painters and 3 of the 4 tell me there's no way the paint will cure correctly and it will peel off. I believe these guys. The one guy who tells me otherwise is my dang foreman.

My foreman has a ton of experience painting warehouse block walls and he swears to me there will not be a problem. He says a good layer of block filler and a good finish coat will do the trick.

Is there any reason to believe the leak won't cause the paint to peel off? My foreman says the water may come through, but it will not push the paint off the block.

I don't believe him. Should I?


----------



## Richard (May 21, 2006)

SeanATL said:


> Is there any reason to believe the leak won't cause the paint to peel off?


I personally feel that it wont cause a problem. Water traveling through the block is a tough thing if it's not continually being soaked or under ground where it can constantly sit and leach. In your case it sounds like it will dry out as fast as it came in. Hopefully this was an isolated incident and you've fixed the water issue.

Good luck Sean


----------



## Brushslingers (Jul 28, 2006)

Your screwed, it will create a problem, call my dad at benchmark fixture and he can lead you through a fix....


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

Not sure, but have read on labels of block filler 5's, that if surface is to dry, shoot some water on it for better penetration before block filling. Not saying surface should be filled during a downpour or with water running on it, just that if it is damp you should'nt have a problem...


----------



## SeanATL (Apr 6, 2007)

Woz the Painter said:


> Not sure, but have read on labels of block filler 5's, that if surface is to dry, shoot some water on it for better penetration before block filling. Not saying surface should be filled during a downpour or with water running on it, just that if it is damp you should'nt have a problem...


What about with the top coat? The block filler will penetrate the block and be fine, but will the top coat be ok?


----------



## Rich Wozny (Aug 18, 2005)

SeanATL said:


> What about with the top coat? The block filler will penetrate the block and be fine, but will the top coat be ok?


You should let the walls dry and fix the leak before finish coat...


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

Ask your foreman:

if you DO seal the block, then paint, WHERE will the water go ?

How many layers of paint will it take to support the weight of the water?


I DO KNOW simple groundwater will lift epoxy up off a prepped concrete slab in the most horrible looking blisters you EVER saw!

You need to paint the OUTSIDE of a boat 1st ...

If you can't stop the water leak, best to apply just 1 lite color coat over the block (when dry) and let the water continue bleeding thru.
r


----------



## Wolverine-Eric (Apr 9, 2007)

From my perspective... you have not given anyone here enough information to answer your question with any certainty. So far, your foreman is the only one who knows what is happening. If you don't trust this guy... FIRE HIM! What is the point of having anyone working for your that you don't trust? 

First... are we supposed to assume that you are using an acrylic block filler? Was the block dry when you applied it? How long did it have to cure before the water leak happened? What is the topcoat chemistry going to be? 



> I DO KNOW simple groundwater will lift epoxy up off a prepped concrete slab in the most horrible looking blisters you EVER saw!


I would disagree with this in that this is a REALLY broad statement. This will not happen to all epoxies. We have NEVER had a failure. That means... it depends on the product. 

Sean, I don't know if the next thing I say will help or not. But, are you looking at the big picture? What if you topcoat it and it DOES fail? Obviously, you can't be responsible for a roof leak. I know we all want to do the best job we can... but... sometimes things are out of your control and not your responsibility? Is this?


----------



## Tmrrptr (Mar 22, 2007)

*corrected !*



Wolverine-Eric said:


> From my perspective... you have not given anyone here enough information to answer your question with any certainty. So far, your foreman is the only one who knows what is happening. If you don't trust this guy... FIRE HIM! What is the point of having anyone working for your that you don't trust?
> 
> First... are we supposed to assume that you are using an acrylic block filler? Was the block dry when you applied it? How long did it have to cure before the water leak happened? What is the topcoat chemistry going to be?
> 
> ...


Hi Eric, ok, I stand corrected... I DID make a really broad statement! I shoulda said I have seen ground water lift an A B epoxy coating used over concrete slab in the most horrible looking blisters I've ever seen! (( will )) was a mistake. glad you caught it! Your assessment of the whole situation is right on. ..If the painter is asked to apply color to a grotto, he won't get paid unless he does it... Ha! He might advise the client there will be no warranty unless the source of that water is repaired. (Would that be an acceptable way to put it?) r


----------



## RED HORSE 554 (Jun 26, 2008)

Dap 1 Masonry Bonding Liquid *Use as a concrete glue and use it in cement, plaster, waterproof cement paint, stucco and floor leveling compounds. Provides maximum adhesion and superior results. Interior/exterior. As the others have stated a bonding agent.*


----------

